# Byrdhouse IC?



## twebb6778 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi all, I'm having trouble sourcing an NTE996, CA3080 or LM3080 other than ebay for my Byrdhouse compressor build - and I don't really want to take the risk.

Does anyone know of a reliable store, or maybe have one I can buy from you?

Thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 3, 2020)

I’ve bought 4 off eBay and 3 of them have been good... I haven’t tried the last one...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 3, 2020)

IC CA3080AE
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 3, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Hi all, I'm having trouble sourcing an NTE996, CA3080 or LM3080 other than ebay for my Byrdhouse compressor build - and I don't really want to take the risk.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reliable store, or maybe have one I can buy from you?
> 
> Thanks!











						ECG996 / CROSSES TO NTE996, SK9201 / IC / DIP / 1 PIECE (qzty)  | eBay
					

This part crosses to NTE996 and SK9201. We may have various production codes available for this part so it is possible that your codes will be different from those pictured. All parts are warrantied from date of receipt.



					rover.ebay.com
				



This one worked good for me


----------



## twebb6778 (Jan 3, 2020)

That's awesome, thanks heaps!


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 5, 2020)

I used the one from Small Bear linked to above and it works great.


----------



## diocide (Jan 5, 2020)

I snagged some NTE996 off Amazon. Seem fine to me.


----------

